# Looking for 1d4 gamers for D&D in Calgary



## A Guy Named Guy (Jun 15, 2015)

My friend and I (both 22) recently moved to Calgary and are looking to start a D&D group, and need 3-4 players. We both have experience as players and DMs, though it's been over a year since we've played. We're looking  to get back into D&D with a regular group to play 5e, but 3.5 and 4e are also options. Send me a message if your interested.


----------



## A Guy Named Guy (Jun 24, 2015)

P.S: We have a campaign set (Nomads of Nyire), although we're open to suggestions if anyone has another preference.


----------

